# Pen kit group buy poll



## Jmhoff10500

I'm working out the logistics of a group buy for pen kits from csusa.. What kits would you guys like to see as part of that? I'm alredy planning on the higher end kits like the emperial and emperor so hopefully we can get a bunch of people so even beginners can get a break on those expensive kits... (please see post 54)


----------



## altaciii

Count me in.  I probably will not go for the large pens, but will buy in on the Jrs and others


----------



## chriselle

I would be in for some statesmens and gents.  Maybe a few high enders.


----------



## altaciii

Atta boy, Chris.  Some of you other guys chime in here too.


----------



## RDH79

Yep  Count me in. Couple high end and Jr Statesmans and Jr Emperors.


----------



## Ratto

I would be interested in some Statesmans and Jr Statesmans - around eight


----------



## jusjoe

I'm interested in the juniors, all of them and i'll look at the rest


----------



## mrburls

I would be in for some Emperors. My stock  is low and need more. 

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## Manny

I'd buy some JR's and maybe a few full sized kits.


----------



## Jim15

I'm in for a couple of Jr's.


----------



## Jim Smith

I'd be in for a few Jr Gents and Jr Stateman kits.

Jim Smith


----------



## Jmhoff10500

Are there any others you want me to look into? Ie. Slimlines, artist sketch, etc...?


----------



## gwisher

I want to try some Jr's, Also maybe some siennas and slims


----------



## snyiper

Id like to see some slims.


----------



## witz1976

when do you think this will take place?   I am interested in most of what is mentioned, plus a couple sketch and some aeros


----------



## creativewriting

Jr.'s would be nice.  The sketch would be something I would look at too!


----------



## Scotty

I would be in for a few.  Thanks.


----------



## Jmhoff10500

The more i think about it, probably in march so it does not interfere with the bash. I could probably get it started the first of februrary but it wouldnt end till march... Should i look into accessories as well (drill bits, pen boxes, ) dang this is going to be pretty crazy...



witz1976 said:


> when do you think this will take place?   I am interested in most of what is mentioned, plus a couple sketch and some aeros


----------



## Steve Busey

I'm in need of some of the high end kits, especially FP - sounds like you're on track. Beginning of March would be just about right.


----------



## randbcrafts

I could go for a few.


----------



## jimofsanston

Jr's, slimelines, fountain pen styles,


----------



## BigguyZ

I'd be interested in one or two of the big boys.  I also am interested in the retro, and some of the other juniors.  Maybe a Gent pencil, and the clicker pens and pencils.


----------



## stolicky

Jr. Gents here...  Maybe a Jr. Emperor.


----------



## KingBentley

I'd love a couple of Jr Gents myself.


----------



## Buzzzz4

Jr's here. Statesmen or Gent.


----------



## spaceengravers

I'd like to try some Jr's


----------



## juteck

Imperial FP w/ bushings + spare tubes ----


----------



## Whaler

I would be interested in Jr's and Zens.


----------



## turbowagon

I'd like some Jr's as well.


----------



## oldtowncanoe

i would be in for a few gents and maybe some others


----------



## mg_dreyer

I would definately be in for some jrs and emps. Even some slimlines.


----------



## HSTurning

Depending on timing I may get in on this buy. 10-20 jr gents, 5-10 jr states possibly a few others.


----------



## Rchan63

I'm in, I've been looking at their web site for a couple of day and wanting to try something new.


----------



## dennisg

I'd be in for some JR's, Zens and maybe a few of the higher end.


----------



## markgum

if it will be March, I'd be in for some jr. and some emperors. Gives me time to save some $$$.
thanks.


----------



## Froggy

I would like to get in on this as well, if you'll have me. I've been wanting to try some of the Jr Gents and Statesman as well. 
Thanks


Chris


----------



## Jmhoff10500

the more people, the better!



Froggy said:


> I would like to get in on this as well, if you'll have me. I've been wanting to try some of the Jr Gents and Statesman as well.
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Chris


----------



## miket812

I would be interested in a few as well. Also the bushings and things would be nice to get from the supplier. Thanks,
Mike H.


----------



## theHullTurn

I would prob be in too!


----------



## Fishrule

Jr. Gentlemen's and Jr. Retro


----------



## lmcminn

*I'm in for a group buy*

March would be great and I'm in for aeros, siennas, Artist and Toolbox sketch, and any Jr. styles pens/pencils.

I wouldn't mind looking at any of the displays or boxes if we can get a deal on those too.


----------



## bobleibo

I'd be interested in any of the Jr's, Cigar, Sienna and Aeros. 
Thanks for putting this together
Bob


----------



## CaptG

I could use a few of the Jr. Emp. and Jr. Statesman.


----------



## Jmhoff10500

Wow! there is a lot of interest! I have been putting together a spreadsheet on the discounts for each pen but it looks like we will hit the 100 pen mark so i will just figure out the prices of *25%* Off!!!


----------



## Nellieteach

I would be interested in jrs., aeros, statesmen, imperials
Thanks for doing this.
Nadine Nelson


----------



## buckobernie

I would take some jr gents -- jr retros -- some zens.


----------



## danroggensee

what is the time line on this buy.

Dannie


----------



## Jmhoff10500

from about mid February to early April...



danroggensee said:


> what is the time line on this buy.
> 
> Dannie


----------



## hebertjo

I would be in for statesmans, emperors and retros.


----------



## bitshird

I'd be in for Jr's Emperors and Imperials also longclicks.


----------



## Jmhoff10500

Great! Thanks guys! You all have given me a good direction to head in and I will put together a tenative prices sheet by this weekend...


----------



## hunter-27

I might be able to get in on it by then.


----------



## fernhills

I`m  in


----------



## Jmhoff10500

**Notice* Since this was a potential group buy, nothing is official! This is still very Tentative and due to some unforeseen problems, it might not be happening... I will post eventually what ends up happening but the official status of the group buy is that it is going to be postponed at the very least and and is canceled for the time being... Thanks!*​


----------



## khogan16

Jr retro & statesman, Emperor and sierras. I would like to know what prices we would be looking at before giving totals


----------



## Lawrence Witter

Jmhoff10500 said:


> I'm working out the logistics of a group buy for pen kits from csusa.. What kits would you guys like to see as part of that? I'm alredy planning on the higher end kits like the emperial and emperor so hopefully we can get a bunch of people so even beginners can get a break on those expensive kits...



Count me in for a few Gentlemen's. I just ordered a few yeaterday but can always use more, especially if they are cheaper. Who doesn't like a bargain?

Larry


----------



## Crashmph

I would be in for some Jr's...


----------



## sam

I would like to be part of the group buy, also..............If it happens.


----------



## daveeisler

I would take a few of the nicer pens, also I would like the Glass Fiber blanks from Daycom


----------



## Rmartin

Group buys are not an easy thing to do. If you decide to go forward, I'm in.


----------



## MesquiteMan

The OP has canceled the group buy so I have locked the thread at the request of the group buy manager.


----------

